# I made this for my Daniel



## Marty (Jul 24, 2008)

I made this for my Dan.

He hasn't seen it yet.

I think he'll like it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anrLIxJWGSQ

(ps) there is a place list under this of about a million other "Dan's".......that's NOT us


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh Dear GOD, that was amazing!! YOU are an amazing person! My hubby and I want to move to East TN. I hope we get to meet someday.






Thank you for sharing that. Dan is a lucky boy to have such a strong and loving Mom!

Joyce


----------



## joyenes (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful Marty, as usually you brought tears to my eyes.Joyce


----------



## Linda K (Jul 24, 2008)

beutiful marty.

bless you

linda killion


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 24, 2008)

Marty, you are an amazing person. I think Dan will love it!

Hugs,

Robin


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 24, 2008)

Wonderful


----------



## mininik (Jul 24, 2008)

That was absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 24, 2008)

That's really wonderful. You guys are clearly a very special family.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 24, 2008)

You are the coolest Mom! You have a great kid there, really handsome too.


----------



## Barbie (Jul 24, 2008)

Wonderful Marty!!!

Barbie


----------



## Basketmiss (Jul 24, 2008)

What a Beautiful Memory you have given Dan..

It brought tears to my eyes, so sweet of you. I'm sure Dan will be so touched by this great gift..

Missy


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 24, 2008)

Awesome Marty, he will love it.


----------



## maranatha minis (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful!! I cried too. What a great way to say I love you to someone.

Shelley<><


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww. Wish I'd had a momma like you, Marty.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow Marty, that is so cool. You inspire me!

Dan is an awesome kid (what would we expect--the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree)


----------



## kaykay (Jul 25, 2008)

Marty that is so beautiful.

Kay


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful Marty!! What a great gift to an awesome kid from one terrific Mom. You are an amazing person.

Heidi


----------



## twister (Jul 25, 2008)

Marty That was awesome, I am sitting here sniffing with tears in my eyes,you are an awesome Mom, Dan is a lucky boy to have you as his mother, but I expect he already knows that. He will love this video. Thank you for sharing it.

Yvonne


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jul 25, 2008)

made me cry..that was beautiful


----------



## ShaunaL (Jul 25, 2008)

That is so touching, you can see what happy boys they both were. You are a wonderful mom and Dan is so blessed to have you.


----------



## loveminis (Jul 25, 2008)

Marty, you are such a wonderful and caring person and it shows. I feel your love. Your video moved me.


----------



## Cara (Jul 26, 2008)

awee that was amazing!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Teresa (Jul 29, 2008)

I watched, I cried, and I prayed for your family. Then I turned to my son and said look at this young man on the screen...........and explained how his life was stolen from this earth.

God Bless you, Marty and family.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jul 29, 2008)

That was beautiful Marty, brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 30, 2008)

Marty thanks for sharing that with us. It is beautiful. There is so much more I would want to say, but you already know how I feel.


----------

